# sublislate problem



## robinplynn (May 10, 2011)

What would cause there to be a cloudy residue left on the sublislate after being heat pressed? Its only in small patches and has just started. I've done other pieces w/ no problem. I also had to redo a car tag because of a cloudy look, but the second one turned out fine w/ no changes and the both blanks looked fine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you using the green heat conductive pad on top of slate after adhering image to slate? It is very impt to use the heat conductive pad. Slate image side face up, transfer face down, cover the back of the transfer w/ plain paper. Using med-heavy pressure at 400 degrees..pre the time suggested. Depsending on size 4-8 mins.

As for the license plate, the cloudiness is due to pressure. Place transfer on heat press image side face up and turn license plate face down. Cover the back of the license plate w/ plain paper. Metal plate press med-light pressure for 45-55 secs. FRP..white plastic plate press med pressure 2 mins. Both at 400 degrees.


----------



## robinplynn (May 10, 2011)

That would be my problem....Thank you!!!!! I've got to start keeping a notebook w/ specs on every product. Thanks again for your help


----------



## maryellen1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have had problems with the slates also. The first few we did, they had large hazy spots. We worked with the pressure quite a bit. One thing that Conde stated was to print a transfer a bit bigger than a ruined slate in a dark black color. Then heat press on the slate over the bad picture. That is one way to make sure your heat press is coming down level. I tried it and the top platen was loose on my heat press. I fixed that but I did a wedding picture the other day and there was still a very light spot on it and the client still thought it was wonderful because the slate is a natural product and there can be imperfections in the slate. I look at each one to see if there is a light spot and if it ruins the picture. Trial and error! 
As for the tags, I agree with the pressure. 
Good Luck
Mary Ellen


----------

